# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Кто виноват в заражении на веб-сайтах?

## XP user

Опрос открытый в этот раз; причём можно выбрать более одного элемента. Комментарии приветствуются.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## DVi

p2u, нагуглив в течении часа исходник МПака, тулзы по "инжекту айфреймов" и кучу описаний "партнерских программ"  :Smiley:  , могу с большой долей уверенности подтвердить вердикт этой статьи: первоначально воруются пароли на сайты с компов веб-мастеров.

Следовательно, причиной заражения являются:
1. Злоумышленник (у него есть желание заработать денег)
2. Веб-мастер (у него нет желания/знаний обеспечить безопасность своему компьютеру и своему сайту)

----------


## XP user

@ *DVi*
Я всё же проголосовал:
* Веб-мастер
* Билл
* Программисты наших программ

Paul

----------


## DVi

p2u - первичны два перечисленных мной субъекта и то окружение, которое позволяет им реализовывать их желания.

Все остальные вторичны. По большому счету тут не играет роль ни название операционной системы, ни название браузера, ни название хостера, ни название трояна.

А Билл Клинтон вообще ни при чём  :Smiley:

----------


## PavelA

>А Билл Клинтон вообще ни при чём  

Паул другого не менее известного Билла имел в виду.

----------


## zerocorporated

"Сам Юзер" - Он "провоцирует" злоумышленников на взлом.

"Программисты наших программ" и "Программист движка сайта" пишут все оставаясь при этом "людьми", а человеку свойственно ошибаться.

"Веб-мастер сайта" - он к примеру может халатно относиться к безопасности и как следствие "отдать" пароли кому угодно.

"Хостер домена" - обычно позволяют использовать все без ограничений (Я имею ввиду php,mssql и т.д.) что увеличивает шансы на взлом. А также, к примеру может также халатно относиться к безопасности.

"Рекламщики" - Если человеку сказали "Наш антивирус защищает на 100%",кому придет в голову что это не так?

----------


## XP user

> Все остальные вторичны. По большому счету тут не играет роль ни название операционной системы, ни название браузера


Я не могу их рассматривать как вторичные. Без них эксплойты МПака теряют смысл совсем.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## Shu_b

не хватает пункта "адронный коллайдер"  :Cool:

----------


## DVi

> Без них эксплойты МПака теряют смысл совсем


p2u, Вы же отлично знаете, что "эксплоитабельны" любые приложения и любые операционные системы. Вопрос лишь в степени их распространенности - и как следствие, в степени интереса к ним со стороны вирусописателей.

----------


## XP user

> p2u, Вы же отлично знаете, что "эксплоитабельны" любые приложения и любые операционные системы. Вопрос лишь в степени их распространенности - и как следствие, в степени интереса к ним со стороны вирусописателей.


То, что в искусстве программирования Безопасность не на первом месте стоит - вот это я твёрдо знаю. На ОС, где разрешено ВСЁ всем это лучше всего чувствуется...  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## priv8v

Ну, ну... 
снова хорошая тема сваливается в избитое обсуждение того насколько ось от МС дырява  :Sad:  это не радует совсем.




> нагуглив в течении часа исходник МПака


это как?.. т.е не зазенженный? 




> Сам Юзер
> Сам Троян


не хватает варианта "Сам такой!"  :Smiley: 




> Билл


как я понимаю, речь идет не о Билле Гейтсе :Smiley:  ... значит из "Убить Билла" ?)




> Программисты наших программ


да, мне тоже дизайн программы "Сапер" не нравится )





> Веб-мастер сайта
> Программист движка сайта


считаю, что это основные уязвимые места, через которые происходит взлом и по сути не так уж важно КАК он происходит - через уязвимость в двиге, через троя, через еще что-то... - основная часть вины лежит именно на этих двух категориях. 

Все остальные виновны лишь косвенно. имхо.

----------


## Shark

Ответил так: Веб - мастер сайта и программист движка. 
Именно они связаны с Web - сайтами напрямую и именно от них зависит, будет ли атакован Веб - сайт.

----------


## XP user

@ *Shark* 

Но атакуют же нас? Веб-сайт лишь средство; барьер, который ОЧЕНЬ просто преодолевается.

@ *priv8v*:
Как раз НЕ хотел превращать топик в проблему Windows. Хочу лишь одно сказать.
Как я понял, проблема переполнений буфера именно характерна для языков программирования Си и C++. Из wikipedia: Переполнение буфера. Там описаны способы для предотвращения переполнения буфера. Но в среднем программисты, кажется, даже не смотрят на них - лишь бы функциональность и удобство были...
Как я понял, на Windows можно даже ещё получать переполнение буфера от _соседних_ библиотек.

Вот эти программы атакуются в конечном счёте - сервер/сайт лишь средство.

Paul

----------


## priv8v

но эти самые приложения виноваты в заражении сайта лишь косвенно - а именно: если бы они были написаны прямо и никаких таких уязвимостей в них не было, то и заражать т.о сайты было бы не зачем - это косвенная причина. 

напрямую дыры в браузерах не виноваты во взломах сайтов  :Smiley:  !!!

с таким же успехом к косвенным причинам можно отнести НТП - не было бы его. жили бы мы без ТАКИХ проблем.
 :Smiley:

----------


## XP user

> но эти самые приложения виноваты в заражении сайта лишь косвенно - а именно: если бы они были написаны прямо и никаких таких уязвимостей в них не было, то и заражать т.о сайты было бы не зачем - это косвенная причина. 
> 
> напрямую дыры в браузерах не виноваты во взломах сайтов  !!!
> 
> с таким же успехом к косвенным причинам можно отнести НТП - не было бы его. жили бы мы без ТАКИХ проблем.


Возможно я неправильно назвал Опрос - я имел в виду Заражение Наших Систем на Веб-Сайтах...

Paul

----------


## priv8v

тогда - да.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

*DVI* прав насчёт распространённости ОС. Пока выгодно писать заразу под винду и ломать винду, её будут ломать. Будет выгодно дрюкать линух, фряху или MacOS - будут дрюкать их. В данном случае, если вирь на сайте, то значит была возможнось его туда впарить и ОС тут не при делах, при делах те, кто за сайт отвечают и кто писал и настраивал всё это. Другой вопрос - под кого зверь  :Smiley:  Присутствует, почему-то, глубокая веренность, что юникс-системы это нечто непокобелимое  :Smiley:  Это не совсем верно. То, что эти системы работают стабильнее - да, надёжнее - да. Но основная причина этого - квалификация пользователя. Чтобы сделать тот же линух или фряху действительно защищённой (не 100%, но достаточно высоко) надо очень хорошо пропарить себе голову. Основная та проблема не в ОС (хотя там тоже гаек крутить и крутить), а в софте, а вот как этот софт защитить силами ОС и самого софта.. От это да.. То что сейчас пользователь получает а-ля винда из коробки (что-то по типу бубунты), то ещё не известно, что было бы получи она 40% рынка и чего там вообще навёрнуто, ибо функциональность и безопасность находятся на разных чашах весов... И кстати, напортачить в конфе под юнихом очень просто и долго потом об этом не знать  :Wink:

----------


## [quote]

Виноваты все, кроме меня - узера. Я никода не заражался. Но больше сех виноваты изобретатели интернета.

----------


## priv8v

> Но больше сех виноваты изобретатели интернета


виновность НТП мы уже обсуждали выше  :Smiley:  ))
вроде бы никто не отрицал, что он косвенно виноват в этом  :Smiley: )

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Но больше сех виноваты изобретатели интернета.


 А военные тут при чём?  :Smiley:

----------


## DVi

> проблема переполнений буфера именно характерна для языков программирования Си и C++


Эту проблему можно получить в любом языке программирования, допускающем приведения типов и массивы  :Smiley:  Выделил нпамять под short и записал в него int64 - вот тебе и переполнение буфера. Выделил память на массив из 10 элементов и записал 11 - вот тебе еще одно переполнение буфера.

Просто в C/C++ наиболее часто встречаются ошибки при работе со строками - ибо первоначально для них были написаны функции, не контролирующие размер буфера.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Макcим

*DVi*, я далек от программирования, но мне интересно, почему компилятор не может проверять такие потенциальные уязвимости в коде?

----------


## borka

> Комментарии приветствуются.


Мне кажется, что тема названа неправильно.  :Wink:  В заражении веб-сайтов виноват, безусловно, тот, кто заражает. Пусть хоть тысячу раз будут дыры в заборе, но если не будет злоумышленника, то ничего не случится. 
С другой стороны, уголовная ответственность за взлом сайтов применима исключительно ко взломщику. Я даже не представляю, что нужно, чтобы привлечь к ответственности программеров, пишущих дырявый код.  :Wink:   Пусть даже как соучастников.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> почему компилятор не может проверять такие потенциальные уязвимости в коде?


Потому что он компилирует. То есть переводит с того же С в машинные коды. Чтобы проверить уязвимости нужно как минимум уметь эмулировать код.

----------


## borka

> *borka*, так создаете свой опрос. Что мешает...


А смысл?  :Wink:

----------


## [quote]

> А смысл?


А смысл, что ктото пишет не думая, а ктото не читая предыдущего. Если ета тема неправильная, создайте свою правильную. А если и в этом для Вас нет смысла, то я не вижу смысла в подобных высказваниях. Вам то хот понятно, что никто не спрашивает про зараженье сайтов? А вопрос про заражение системы узера при заходе на сайт и кто в етом виноват.

----------


## priv8v

> priv8v, скорость печати 10-палцевым методом опережат скорость мысли? Или руски экстерном сдали? Чо цепляетес? Ладно мне он не родной. Вы обсуждали... Что, заткнуться и освободит поле брани для спьециалистав? Вы хоть поняли, что обсуждали?


ну что я Вам могу сказать?.. могу сказать, что "каждый думает в меру своей испорченности". Если бы Вы лучше читали мои посты и созданные мной темы (некоторые из них Вы точно читали, т.к упомянули про 10-пальцевую печать), то заметили бы, что за свои почти 500 постов я никого не оскорбил, не обидел и не допустил никакого нехорошего намека в сторону какого-либо собеседника. Так с какой радости мне на этом посте отходить от своих жизненных принципов и хамить???...

Вам следовало бы учесть это...

Теперь по поводу моего и Вашего постов:




> мне он не родной


русский язык не родной?.. хм. я не знал. по Вашим сообщениям я не мог сказать, что Вы русский язык знаете плохо. возможно из-за этого и недопонимание...

Обратившись к вам и сказав про НТП я хотел найти единомышленника и развить далее эту интересную тему про косвенную вину в заражении сайтов (косвенная вина лежит на двигателях НТП - то бишь на создателях инета, на ученых, на строителях, которые заводы строят и т.д  :Smiley:  )
Вы же почему-то подумали, что Вас пытаются заткнуть. Почему?.. Странно. 

Читая мои посты не стоит печатать на форум или мне в ЛС то, что первым придет в голову - стоит перечитать - посты я пишу не всегда простым для понимания русским языком - люблю и позаворачивать. Но стоит помнить, что собеседникам я не хамлю и не оскорбляю никого.

----------


## [quote]

К сожалению, я не знаю Ваших жизненых принципов и того, что у Вас на уме. Читаю слова. Сами почитайте внимателно. Будет понятно, что и кто страный.

----------


## XP user

> Я даже не представляю, что нужно, чтобы привлечь к ответственности программеров, пишущих дырявый код.   Пусть даже как соучастников.


Будет недоказуемое преступление всё равно. Я уверен, что некоторые места, где переполняются буферы в Windows, например, были вставлены УМЫШЛЕННО с последующими инструкциями по работе в сети, но как это доказать? Если только весь код изучать по определённым признаком, но всё же - прямых улик мы не найдём никогда - будет либо 'баг', либо 'фича'. В эту сказку мы уже научились верить в течение лет 10. И так может случиться, что система обходит сама себя, и все программы защиты НЕ БУДУТ даже знать, что произошло. То, что андерграунд тоже 'пользуется' этими своеобразными 'бэкдорами' уже вторично...

Paul

----------


## DVi

> *DVi*, я далек от программирования, но мне интересно, почему компилятор не может проверять такие потенциальные уязвимости в коде?


Приведение типов компилятор в большинстве случаев покажет в логе в виде предупреждений. А выход за границы массива - никогда.
Как правильно отметил *borka*, для этого нужны другие инструменты. Они есть, но и они не идеальны.

----------


## Shark

> @ *Shark* 
> 
> Но атакуют же нас? Веб-сайт лишь средство; барьер, который ОЧЕНЬ просто преодолевается.
> 
> Paul


Преодолевается с использованием уязвимостей при разработке сайта. От публикации е-майл вместо формы обратной связи до недостаточного контроля параметров запросов в методе GET. И то и другое относится к Дизайнерам и разработчикам движка. Всё осложняется тем, что такие ошибки трудно прогнозируемы на этапе разработки и их приходится править в процессе обнаружения.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Будет недоказуемое преступление всё равно. Я уверен, что некоторые места, где переполняются буферы в Windows, например, были вставлены УМЫШЛЕННО с последующими инструкциями по работе в сети, но как это доказать? Если только весь код изучать по определённым признаком, но всё же - прямых улик мы не найдём никогда - будет либо 'баг', либо 'фича'. В эту сказку мы уже научились верить в течение лет 10. И так может случиться, что система обходит сама себя, и все программы защиты НЕ БУДУТ даже знать, что произошло. То, что андерграунд тоже 'пользуется' этими своеобразными 'бэкдорами' уже вторично...
> 
> Paul


Тут скорее проблема в programm management, хотя некоторые ошибки могут вноситься намеренно.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Пусть хоть тысячу раз будут дыры в заборе, но если не будет злоумышленника, то ничего не случится.


Если не будет дыр в заборе - не будет и желающих ими воспользоваться. А ответственность разработчиков всё - таки имеет место быть. Если бы не было всякого рода уязвимостей - не было бы злоумышленников, которые ими пользуются. Как - то так...

----------


## DVi

> это как?.. т.е не зазенженный?


Старый-престарый. Образца начала 2007 года.

----------


## NRA

У меня немного alter pars:
Кто виноват в том, что Вы заболели (в реальной жизни)?
Ответ тривиален - сам юзер.

A что он сделал чтобы *не* заболеть?
Меньше минимума.

Но если в реальной жизни болеть - это естественно и человек получает хоть какой-то имунитет, то в виртуальном мире - "проще всё снести и поставить заново" ИМХО.

----------


## Shark

По Вашему юзер виноват, что на сайте X появился зловред?
По меньшей мере странно. А если юзер не виноват - тогда кто виновник???

----------


## NRA

> По Вашему юзер виноват, что на сайте X появился зловред?


Именно так, хотя я этого и не утверждал: болезни (и "болезни") есть всегда, но почему-то не все болеют. Если пользователь заранее побеспокоился, то он либо совсем не заболеет, либо проболеет в лёгкой форме. Админ сайта тоже в какой-то мере пользователь. ИМХО.

----------


## Shark

Вообще - то в данном случае "не болеть" - это пользоваться Гуглом. (Он сайты со зловредами метит). Только обычный Пользователь всё равно не отвечает за то, что Админ сайта через кривой движок заразу хапанул.
Что мешает пользоваться POST вместо GET? Или параметры GET - запроса контролировать? Кстати, методики хака описаны достаточно подробно. Нужно этим интересоваться - только и всего!

----------


## borka

> А смысл, что ктото пишет не думая, а ктото не читая предыдущего. Если ета тема неправильная, создайте свою правильную. А если и в этом для Вас нет смысла, то я не вижу смысла в подобных высказваниях.


О! Теперь я вижу, кто пишет не читая.  :Smiley: 




> Вам то хот понятно, что никто не спрашивает про зараженье сайтов? А вопрос про заражение системы узера при заходе на сайт и кто в етом виноват.


Вам-то хоть понятно, что заражение системы юзера невозможно без заражения сайта, на который он заходит? Никак невозможно. Физически.  :Wink: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*




> Будет недоказуемое преступление всё равно. Я уверен, что некоторые места, где переполняются буферы в Windows, например, были вставлены УМЫШЛЕННО с последующими инструкциями по работе в сети, но как это доказать? Если только весь код изучать по определённым признаком, но всё же - прямых улик мы не найдём никогда - будет либо 'баг', либо 'фича'. В эту сказку мы уже научились верить в течение лет 10. И так может случиться, что система обходит сама себя, и все программы защиты НЕ БУДУТ даже знать, что произошло.


Если недоказуемое - то какое ж это преступление?  :Wink:  Преступником может назвать человека только суд. При наличии железных доказательств. А так - одни подозрения...




> То, что андерграунд тоже 'пользуется' этими своеобразными 'бэкдорами' уже вторично...


Хм... Кто бы пользовался при отсутствии андерграунда?

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Если не будет дыр в заборе - не будет и желающих ими воспользоваться. А ответственность разработчиков всё - таки имеет место быть. Если бы не было всякого рода уязвимостей - не было бы злоумышленников, которые ими пользуются. Как - то так...


С точностью до наоборот: не было бы злоумышленников, никто не пользовался бы всякого рода уязвимостями.  :Smiley: 

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Нужно этим интересоваться - только и всего!


Вот это Вы домохозяйке скажите, что она должна интересоваться чем-то еще вместо того, чтобы зайти на сайт и посмотреть погоду.  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

> Хм... Кто бы пользовался при отсутствии андерграунда?


Очень просто - Заказчик, который потребовал чтобы они были.  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## ananas

В заражении на сайте виноват тот, кто выложил ссылку на зараженный сайт. Прямо, если намеренно. Косвенно, если нет.

----------


## NRA

а как на счёт тех, кто заразился и вместо того чтобы лечиться заражает (например, по безалаберности) других? Самый виноватый этот тот, у кого самый ранний штам?
Или вина пропорционально дате заражения и карантина?
Теоретически практика и теория сходятся, а практически - нет.
__________________
Невиновность ничего не доказывает: абсолюно невиновных нет, есть только разные степени вины

----------


## ananas

Решил все-таки проголосовать за "Сам Троян". На остальных действует презумпция невиновности.

----------


## borka

> Очень просто - Заказчик, который потребовал чтобы они были.


О как... Тогда расскажите, кто может быть Заказчиком для Мелкософта.  :Wink:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ananas

> кто может быть Заказчиком для Мелкософта


Гм... Заказчиком для Мелкософта может быть Микрософт.   :Smiley:   Сорри.

----------


## borka

> Гм... Заказчиком для Мелкософта может быть Микрософт.    Сорри.


 :Smiley: 
Сами себе дыры в софте заказывают?  :Wink:

----------


## NRA

> Сами себе дыры в софте заказывают?


Теоретически вполне логично - желание контролировать "красную" кнопку. Как например сделали умные соотечественники Билли - продали наивным арабам системы "ультрасовременного" ПРО, а перед атакой - отправили команду и системы благополучно отключились.




> > net send *all-pirate-systems "kill-hdd-and-die"

----------


## ananas

Ну нельзя же так. Это не дыры, это закладки для будущих поколений   :Smiley: )

----------


## maXmo

В заражении клиента виноват именно клиентский софт, т.е. программисты, его создавшие.

----------


## AlexKlm

Виноват во всем мистер Билл, слишком либеральные требования к исполняемому коду. Если бы не выполнять код кроме как из секции .text , то проблем бы явно поубавилось, в десятки раз наверное. По-моему, новые процессоры позволяют решать эти проблемы, однако кто бы мне объяснил, почему Майкрософт упорно не желает облегчить жинь миллионам людей?

----------


## kudoks

Да ну вас.Поюзал чуток.Отключите кукис,и вы никогда не поймаете вируса при заходе на сайт.

----------


## pig

Да что вы говорите...

P.S. А теперь с отключёнными куками добро пожаловать на Fujitsu Siemens в поисках драйверов.

----------


## hueweert

Виноваты прежде всего люди...которым нечего делать.....и которые на этом так же зарабатывают..=\

_____________

межкомнатные стальные двери

----------


## fotorama

> В заражении на сайте виноват тот, кто выложил ссылку на зараженный сайт. Прямо, если намеренно. Косвенно, если нет.


нуну

----------


## Alexey R

Виноваты троян и рекламщики.
Троян - без комментариев.
Рекламщики - потому что есть реклама безобидная, есть опасная, ничем не отличающаяся от зловредов.

----------


## tmvs

Все. Что юзеры, заходящие куда не надо и тыкающие куда не надо, что создатели вирусов.

----------


## Макcим

Виноваты всегда злоумышленники, но они пользуются халатностью/не компетенцией админа и пользователя. С 2008 года ситуация изменилась, хостеры почти ни когда не допускают взлома своих серверов.

----------


## a.alona

Если человек сталкивается с неизвестным кто виноват? В том что он не познал новое?
Он сам? - он не виноват он просто понесет потери из за своей неготовности!

----------


## Макcим

Всему нужно учиться.

----------

